# Best catch of the week



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have finally caught my altime best for the week,year and lifetime.
Momma just gave me a baby girl at 8lbs 3oz 21inches long with a 14.25inch head. Momma and baby are back at home after a long weekend in the hospital. Believe it or not Momma wanted a big hunk of Striper as a first meal out of hospital. Guess I need to get out and fish now.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*congratulations!!*

P_raise be to God that both are home and healthy   

I once posted about large heads in NJ


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's great to hear Rich.   Glad all is well. Best wishes to the proud momma and of course the proud poppa.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations. Man you got the best of both worlds 1. A beautiful baby daughter and 2. The ok from wife to go fishing right after your daughter's birth so you can feed your wife some striper meat. How much better can it get then that?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats to you and the Mrs. best of luck and prayers to you all


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats on the baby girl! Really enjoyed raising my 2 daughters! They are 24 and 28 years old now! Time flies!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks To Everyone And For Everything Over The Weekend. Wife And baby AMIE LYNN Really Apprechiate Alot.

Rich


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*nice new baby*

God has looked on you with a bundle of joy


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Congrat's to you*

and your wife.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Early present from Santa indeed happy for your new family, God Bless.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't forget to buy her a new rod and reel for Christmas


----------

